# [SOLVED] Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-357



## CaneCraft (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a problem I've been struggling with since February, and I am at wit's end.

My computer - a new build I assembled in February - is experiencing random crashes. The nature of the crash is a sudden black screen followed by a complete system freeze. No BSoD is displayed at this time, and I have experienced occasional difficulties in getting it to create a .dmp file. The system is a clean reformat and reinstall.

I have ruled out the GPU as the source of the problem, but not much else. I will provide a detailed explanation of my troubleshooting in a spoiler further down, but here are the basics:


All temperatures (CPU, GPU) remain low and stable - overheating is not the cause
The crash happens across multiple games (so far every game I've tried, including NS2, CS:GO, TF2)
The timing is random. Some times it crashes after 2 minutes, some times after 40 (but usually earlier)
Crashes usually happen during gaming, and once (so far) while browsing
Black screen makes it impossible to read any BSoD, and I've had problems getting it to make a .dmp file
I have reformatted five times so far; clean install solved nothing

*PC specs:*


> Mainboard: MSI Z77A-GD55 (MS-7751), Socket-1155
> - Chipset: Intel Ivy Bridge
> - Southbridge: Intel Z77
> CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K Ivy Bridge - 3.4GHz
> ...


*Event log:*


> Log Name: System
> Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
> Date: 31.03.2013 03:10:11
> Event ID: 41
> ...


*BlueScreenView:*


> ==================================================
> Dump File : 033113-31200-01.dmp
> Crash Time : 31.03.2013 03:10:13
> Bug Check String : SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
> ...


*SystemLook:*


> SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
> Log created at 08:33 on 31/03/2013 by Cane
> Administrator - Elevation successful
> 
> ...



*Detailed information:*

Hardware and software installation went perfectly. Drivers installed and updated fine, and everything is in the green. The system runs smoothly right up until the crash, including games, where I get the good frame rate and graphical quality you would expect from this rig.

The problem is a sudden black screen followed seconds later by a system freeze, forcing a hard reset. It always happens during gaming, across all tested (modern) games so far, and usually within five minutes or so, although I have been able to play for ~25 minutes as well. During the black screen, there is still background audio, and I have been able to briefly communicate with people in Ventrilo, until the entire system freezes a few seconds later.

Recently, it also crashed during browsing, under no heavy load. The crash was the same, but it created a proper .dmp log which I have finally been able to look at. At the time of this crash, the GPU had been removed (thought to be the problem behind the crashes) and sent back to the retailer, so I have ostensibly ruled out the GPU as the fault of the crash.


*Detailed account of troubleshooting (long):*



> At first, all I had was the event log, as the computer was not creating .dmp files. Doing a Google search showed multiple forum threads around the internet from people with the same problem. The answer was usually along the lines of "EventID 41 Task 63" as well as the 0x80...2 keyword probably indicating a driver issue, or possibly faulty hardware. This gave me little to go on and I could find no solutions, so I started troubleshooting.
> 
> *1. UPDATE EVERYTHING*
> 1a. Installed updated versions of all third-party drivers, such as GPU, Audio, etc.
> ...


I am absolutely at wit's end at this point. I have no idea what the problem is, and it's not something I have ever experienced before. If anyone with any knowledge about this could be of assistance, then you have no idea just how appreciative I would be. It's been over a month of daily frustration attempting to troubleshoot a problem that happens at random. :banghead:

I'm willing to do any amount of exhaustive tests you ask me to do. Just assume that I'm an idiot who hasn't thoroughly completed every step of the process I've outlined in this thread. I also know very little of diagnosing BSoDs. I would swear all the way to the bank that I'm good enough with computers not to be a PEBKAC, but this problem is kicking my butt.

I will run the hardware diagnostics as outlined in the BSOD Posting Instructions thread some time tomorrow. Will update this thread then.

Best regards,
Cane


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

The only dump file in the upload names fvevol.sys which is the bitlocker security driver.
Are you using bitlocker?



```
Built by: 7601.18044.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130104-1431
Debug session time: Sat Mar 30 21:08:40.370 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:20:41.230
BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff800030d4ea0, fffff880031cadc8, fffff880031ca620}
Probably caused by : fvevol.sys ( fvevol+2808 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
```


----------



## CaneCraft (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*



Wrench97 said:


> The only dump file in the upload names fvevol.sys which is the bitlocker security driver.
> Are you using bitlocker?
> 
> 
> ...



No I'm not. What I said in the OP is everything I know about it:



> The driver itself (fvevol.sys) is part of Windows (it's the BitLocker Drive Encryption Driver). Not only does it seem unlikely that it should be causing this problem (more likely the problem happened while it happened to be running?), but I have in any case found no way to update the driver. I also don't use BitLocker on any of my hard drives so it's not actively doing anything.


I wish it would BSoD again so that I could get another .dmp file.

With the information you do have, can you tell me if it's possible that my mainboard is the culprit, and if I could do anything to possibly test or diagnose that?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

Strange that it would even involve a driver that is not in use, try running driver verifier lets see if some other driver is poking it.

Follow the instructions here, make sure to set a restore point before enabling verifier, also if you do not have Windows disk create a Windows repair disk 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html


----------



## CaneCraft (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

I ran it previously and had no problems rebooting, and no BSoDs. I'm running it again now just to be safe, but unless I made a mistake previously, it was active for a very long time with no problems.

I'll run some more diagnostics now (the ones referred to in the Posting Instructions thread), but I'm not expecting to find much.

Thanks a lot for helping me look into this, by the way. We haven't even gotten anywhere, and already you've done more than both the retailer and the local PC repair shop.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

Since it's a native Windows driver seeing it named as causing the crash almost always if not always means something else has caused it to crash another driver overwriting it's allocated memory space is the most likely cause, verifier isolates the drivers selected and is one does overwrite it's requested/allocated memory space will send a stop order(bsod) and flag the driver by name.
fvevol.sys is named in the crash because it is the driver that called for the stop, or in other words it noticed a problem and called for a halt to prevent data corruption.


Try uninstalling Daemon Tools we've seen it's drivers cause these type of crashes on Win7 & 8 systems.

What AV product are you running?


----------



## CaneCraft (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

Daemon Tools is a very recent installation and was not present for any of the previous crashes, so it's not the culprit. I didn't have it installed on any of my previous reformats. I'll probably remove it anyway as I don't need it any more, but it's not what's causing this.

Keep in mind that the computer has crashed with literally nothing installed other than Windows SP1, .net framework, LAN drivers, graphics drivers, and a game. (I didn't even install audio drivers for the latest troubleshoot, and it _still_ crashed.)

As for antivirus, I use MSE, but I don't have it installed right now.

I am currently running HD diagnostics (full scan, will be complete in ~3 hours) so I'm typing this on my netbook.


----------



## CaneCraft (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

Completed the HD diagnostic, and everything was in the green. I have previously run almost all of the other diagnostics tools from the Posting Instructions thread (all the way down to Furmark, Prime95, etc.) and I'm running out of stuff I can do.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

Lets see a screen shot from Hardware Monitor with the system under as much load as you can give it now.

D/L and run Hardware Monitor  do something intense like a virus scan or gaming for a bit, Alt+Tab back to HWM expand all the trees and use the Win7 snipping tool to grab a screen shot of the HWM window, post the screen shot using the paperclip button in the advanced message box(Go Advanced button).


----------



## CaneCraft (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

Is a virus scan really intensive enough to get meaningful data? I can't do any gaming because my GPU was shipped back to the retailer because I thought that's what was causing the crashes, and I'm still waiting to get it back.

Do you want me to run some stress tests like prime95 and Furmark, or will a virus scan suffice?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

Try Furmark even without the GPU it may show us something.


----------



## CaneCraft (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

Couldn't run Furmark without a GPU, so I instead started a virus scan, ran prime95, and just browsed YouTube for a while.










Not sure if this is meaningful at all. I may have to wait until my GPU gets back and use Furmark or something.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

The 5v and the 12v readings show out of spec(+/- 5%), recheck in the bios on the PC health page as the 12v is so low it's probably an incorrect reading.


Rail	Min	Max
3.3v	3.135v-3.465v
5v 4.75v-5.25v
12v	11.4v-12.6v


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

The crashes you are experiencing could also be the result of running pirated Windows. I notice that you have the infamous Windows 7 Ultimate cracked Lenovo key, which can only be used with pirated Windows. 

With pirated Windows, our troubleshooting steps may not have any effect and we may be wasting your time by continuing. Also, if you do have pirated Windows, we will need to close this thread per forum rules. If you were unaware that a cracked version of Windows was installed, I would recommend contacting Microsoft for support to report the seller of your Windows media. Protect Yourself from Piracy​


-----


----------



## CaneCraft (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

writhziden: Ah, that is accurate; I have a legal copy of Home but have been experimenting with Ultimate for stability. I was also unaware of the forum's policies regarding this and so I do apologize.

I'll run the sixth reformat and revert to my copy of Home (Ultimate obviously hasn't helped with this). If I re-upload the system information once I reformat, can the thread remain open?


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

Yes, the thread may remain open if you have genuine Windows installed. In the future, be careful where you obtain your installation media. Using a cracked version of Ultimate can be dangerous to you, too. Pirated software a shortcut to malware and worse, says IDC report - Techworld.com

How cyber criminals infect victims via P2P with pirated software on Vimeo​


-----


----------



## CaneCraft (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

writhziden: Oh, thanks for the information, I appreciate it. I'll re-run the BSOD File Collection app and upload that information once I've reinstalled.

Note that the problem has persisted across both installs (the first several reformats were on Home) so it has not been a problem with Ultimate, but I have had difficulties getting the computer to make a .dmp file. This just happened to be the install where it finally created one and I had something to upload.

I'll back up some stuff, reformat, and get back to you.

And while I remember: I checked the BIOS, and voltages on 3V, 5V, and 12V were well within the proper ranges (although obviously this was at the BIOS and not during some kind of stress test, and without the GPU installed).


----------



## DanTheMan92 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

Hi CaneCraft just out of curiosity have you attempted a BIOS Update for the manufacturers website, I had a similar problem and a resent flash of the BIOS fixed my problem.


----------



## CaneCraft (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*



DanTheMan92 said:


> Hi CaneCraft just out of curiosity have you attempted a BIOS Update for the manufacturers website, I had a similar problem and a resent flash of the BIOS fixed my problem.


Yes, that was the first thing I did, and I'm surprised I forgot to include that in the OP. It's running the latest version, and updating went smoothly.

I'm backing up some installers to an external HD, and I'll reformat and reinstall either tonight or earliest tomorrow morning. Will revisit this thread once done with updated info.


----------



## DanTheMan92 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

ok mate let me know how it goes


----------



## CaneCraft (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

*Update:*

Reformat complete, and I'm now on my copy of Home Premium. However, I had some issues with the File Collection app. It worked properly up to a certain point (past requiring me to press "Agree"), but then it got stuck spamming the console with "Waiting for SystemInfo", and I had to break it with Ctrl+C. Perhaps it couldn't find the correct paths because of the Norwegian OS.

I'm uploading what I _was_ able to create, however, so that you can verify that I'm running my copy of Home Premium.

I hope my GPU gets returned to me soon so that I can start troubleshooting some more, including running Furmark and such. In the meantime, is there anything else I can look at?


----------



## DanTheMan92 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

In the meantime you could always test other components such as RAM and the HDD make sure everything checks out if you haven't done so already, apologies if you have already done this I may have skipped over it. The main testing will be when you get your GPU back.


----------



## CaneCraft (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*



DanTheMan92 said:


> In the meantime you could always test other components such as RAM and the HDD make sure everything checks out if you haven't done so already, apologies if you have already done this I may have skipped over it. The main testing will be when you get your GPU back.


Yep, already done; memtest86+ ran all night with no problems, HDD diagnostics (long) showed all sectors in the green, and the CPU and GPU both have been stress tested before (prime95 and Furmark/Heaven/etc) with no problems.

Thanks for your interest, though, and willingness to help. I just wish I was making progress. :smile:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

It appears all there, we have seen some issues before with language packs. 

Any BSOD's on the fresh install?


----------



## CaneCraft (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

Not yet, and it may be a while. Without a GPU I can't induce it the way I've been able to previously (via heavy gaming). I'm squishing a few bugs / driver conflicts right now, but once I have a clean and stable system I'll check the Driver Verifier again, and then run a bunch of torture tests, and leave them on and monitor them for several hours to see if I can cause a crash.

With what we know so far, do you think it _could_ be a faulty motherboard? If we can't figure this out, I have to decide on which parts to send back, and right now it seems to be between that and the CPU (which has so far excelled at all of the stress tests I have subjected it to).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

It could be, sometimes you just have to start swapping in known good parts to find out, not easy I know when you only have the one PC to start with.

What cooler are you using the stock Intel or a after market one?
I ask because I have seen a couple after market coolers not installed evenly on the CPU, when the screws are tightened the CPU is forced crooked in the socket causing strange issues.


----------



## CaneCraft (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*



Wrench97 said:


> It could be, sometimes you just have to start swapping in known good parts to find out, not easy I know when you only have the one PC to start with.
> 
> What cooler are you using the stock Intel or a after market one?
> I ask because I have seen a couple after market coolers not installed evenly on the CPU, when the screws are tightened the CPU is forced crooked in the socket causing strange issues.


After market. It's a Cooler Master Hyper 212 which I installed myself -- not a complicated affair. It came highly recommended, especially with this processor. I haven't disassembled it since I set it up, but I might do that anyway to check on the thermal paste.

I'm certainly hoping I didn't make a mistake during installation. I would doubt it's problematic, considering the CPU is set in place really tightly by the motherboard mechanism, and the cooler is simply pressed onto it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

On the 212's(yep it's the one I've seen the problem with) there is a stud and a notch that have to go together between the cooler and cooler bracket if the stud is not in the notch it slides off to one side while you tighten up the fasteners. It is however pretty noticeable if you look to see if the cooler is even and level with the motherboard.


----------



## CaneCraft (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

Right, it's the Hyper 212 Evo. I was careful to get everything in place when I set it, and it looks straight and even. I imagine it would be a significant tilt if it was off somehow.

Edit: I also know which notch you're talking about, and I triple checked while setting it to make sure it was in the right notch (there were several, and only one was correct for the motherboard).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

Yes the one I saw when it was brought over for me to look at was noticeable as soon as I pulled the side cover. The second one was here on the forum and the op insisted it was ok til his buddy looked at it and said it didn't look right.


----------



## CaneCraft (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

Haha yeah, nothing like being tech support for a PEBKAC. 

I appreciate you trying to help me out even though we haven't really gotten anywhere on this. It's fast approaching the point where I just have to send some hardware back to the retailer and have them look at it. I just don't have known working spares I can swap with or this would have been over in a day or so.


----------



## CaneCraft (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

Hmm. I've noticed something strange, possibly significant.

I have a USB Audio Interface (basically an external sound card used in music production), which is then hooked up to a mixer and various other hardware. I previously noticed some minor interference audible in the speakers. I chalked this up to generic insufficient insulation in the motherboard/USB ports (common with some bad onboard sound cards).

However, today I notice that this interference is only audible through the _back outputs_ of the sound card. I checked the headphone port, and that sounds just fine. That is _absolutely not normal_; they are supposed to sound exactly the same because the sound output is one and the same. This may indicate a power problem somewhere.

I just finished squishing a few driver conflicts (the Windows sound system was acting up because of conflicts between the USB sound card and the webcam microphone), and I turned my mixer and speakers back on to check. The previous interference has disappeared.

Thing is, I don't know if it's disappeared because of the fully updated USB drivers/chipset (because I'm 95% sure they were similarly updated during previous problems), or if it's because I no longer have a GPU installed which requires power. To add yet another variable, a new version of the BIOS came out pretty much _today_, and I updated that as well during my latest reformat.

I'll search the web for a bit to see what other people with this sound card have to say about this kind of interference, if anything. Once I get my GPU back in a few days, I'll try to set it up and see if my speakers start complaining again.

You have my PC specs in the OP. Shouldn't 650W be more than sufficient for my hardware?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

Yes the 650w is more then sufficient, if anything the video card fan may be interfering.


----------



## CaneCraft (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

I just wanted to give an update on this whole mess.

The retailer ended up checking the GPU when they received it, and they concluded that it was indeed bad. Because of all the trouble I've had, they sent me a new one of another model, more expensive than my old one and with better clock speeds. I have had no problems so far and my PC is running perfectly.

Thanks a lot for looking into this problem with me, Wrench. I really appreciate the help. I'm just glad I can finally close this chapter of stupidity.

Consider this issue solved.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Black screen/BSoD, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, EventID 41 on i5-3570K, W*

Good to hear it's resolved, good work seeing it through


----------

